# Berger bullets



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

I dont know how many of you shoot berger bullets but the recommended load data is kind of hard to come by. I emailed berger and they emailed me back suprisingly quick. If anyone is needing recommended data for a 30-06 springfield shooting 168 vld hunting bullets here it is:

30-06 Springfield 
Bullet Powder Start Load Approximate Start Velocity Max Load Approximate Max Velocity Fill Ratio 
168 Grain AA XMR 4350 50.5 2572 56.0 2858 100.0% 
168 Grain RE-15 45.5 2562 50.6 2813 90.4% 
168 Grain H414 49.5 2508 55.1 2786 91.4% 
168 Grain IMR 4350 49.5 2567 55.1 2851 99.5% 
168 Grain NORMA 203-B 47.0 2625 52.0 2867 92.9% 
168 Grain Ramshot Big Game 48.5 2582 54.0 2846 95.9% 
168 Grain VIHT N550 50.0 2579 55.6 2854 95.2% 
168 Grain WIN 760 50.5 2567 56.3 2860 95.4% 
168 Grain H4350 51.5 2529 57.2 2819 101.0% 
168 Grain IMR 4831 51.5 2551 57.4 2843 102.8% 
168 Grain RE 17 49.5 2635 55.0 2904 93.8% 
168 Grain RE-19 56.0 2710 59.0 2861 106.5% 
168 Grain IMR 4064 44.5 2530 49.5 2773 90.4% 
168 Grain VARGET 44.5 2532 49.6 2776 88.1% 
168 Grain IMR 4895 45.0 2604 50.3 2859 91.8%


----------

